# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  VOUCHER du lịch QUẢNG CHÂU 5 ngày chỉ 3.980.000 vnđ

## dichudu

Các bác có thể xem trên muachung và đặt qua muachung hoặc qua trực tiếp VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL 
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH NHƯ SAU:

*Tour du lịch Quảng Châu giá rẻ 2012*


*
Thời gian:* 5 Ngày 4 Đêm*Ngày khởi hành:* *Thứ 4 hàng tuần**Địa điểm:* Quảng Châu - Trung Quốc*Xuất phát:* Hà Nội - *Trở về:* Hà Nội*Đơn vị tổ chức:* Vinaholidays Travel*Phương tiện:* Đi và về bằng Ô tô*Điện thoại:* *(84.4)2.2400222 - (84.4)2.2400333 - (84.4)2.2668866**Hotline:* 0125.442.1111 - 0169.386.9999*Giá:* Chỉ từ 3.980.000 VNĐ

*Tour du lịch Quảng Châu giá rẻ* Chỉ với 3.980.000 VNĐ trọn gói cho 1 tour du lịch mua sắm Quảng Châu 5 Ngày 4 Đêm được tổ chức bởi Vinaholidays Travel. Là Tour du lịch có  giá rẻ nhất Việt Nam, dịch vụ chu đáo, hãy đến với thiên đường Shopping của hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng Fake 1, Fake 2, Fake 3, tiền nào của nấy, thiên hạ đồn rằng “chưa đến Quảng Châu chưa biết mình ít tiền” hãy kiểm chứng câu nói đó bằng các tham gia chương trình *Tour du lịch Quảng Châu giá rẻ* Chỉ với 3.980.000 VNĐ cùng *VinaHoliday Travel*.




*Đặt Tour*


*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH QUẢNG CHÂU**Thời gian*: 5 ngày 4 đêm*Phương tiện*: Đi và về bằng ô tô chất lượng cao*NGÀY 1: DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI – HỮU NGHỊ QUAN – BẰNG TƯỜNG (ăn tối)*
Đối với khách lẻ tập trung tại Nhà Hát Lớn
Đối với khách đoàn tập trung tại điểm hẹn của quý khách
lúc 11h đến 11h30, khoảng 12h xe và hướng dẫn viên (HDV) Vina Holiday Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn hoặc Nhà Hát Lớn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan, trên đường đi nghỉ chân tại thị trấn mẹt cho quý khách nghỉ ngơi ít phút thưởng thức các đặc sản của vùng núi
đến cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Trung Quốc sau đó đi Bằng Tường, tại đây quý khách có thể tự do thăm quan Thị xã Bằng Tường. Sau khi ăn tối đoàn lên xe giường nằm máy lạnh đi Quảng Châu – ngủ đêm trên xe

Cửa khẩu hữu nghị Quan

*NGÀY 2: DU LỊCH QUẢNG CHÂU: CÔNG VIÊN VIỆT TÚ, TƯỢNG NGŨ DƯƠNG, NHÀ TƯỞNG NIỆM TÔN TRUNG SƠN   (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Khoảng 07h đoàn tới Quảng Châu xe và HDV Trung Quốc sẽ đón đoàn đi ăn sáng và thăm quan 1 số điểm theo yêu cầu
Như tượng ngũ dương, nhà tưởng niệm tôn trung sơn, công viên Hoàng Hoa Cương…trung tâm mua sắm ngọc, bảo thụ đường..


Những thắng cảnh nổi bật Quảng Châu

*NGÀY 3: DU LỊCH QUẢNG CHÂU: CHỢ BẠCH MÃ – CHÀM SAY – GIÀY DÉP NAM – CHỢ ĐỒ DA – CHỢ 13 – LƯU NIỆM – ĐỒ CHƠI – TRANG SỨC (ăn sáng, trưa, tối) tùy chọn chợ*
Sau khi ăn sáng HDV đưa đoàn đến đến chợ bán buôn hàng Thời trangNamvà khu tổ hợp hàng may mặc khổng lồ Thiên Mã – Bạch Mã. Sau đó là chợ Giày dép và chợ Đồng hồ. 15h đoàn đến Trung tâm bán buôn đồ da Hương Hoa Cảng tại đây quý khách có thể chọn cho mình từ những cái ví 10k cho đến những chiếc túi hàng hiệu nhái chỉ 200 – 300 tệ, với những chiếc túi giả hiệu như vậy quý khách mang về Việt Nam tặng bạn bè hoặc người thân chắc chắn các bạn sẽ nhận được câu hỏi là mới đi Mỹ, Pháp hay Italia về vậy. 18h đoàn về khách sạn ăn tối sau đó có thể nghỉ ngơi hoặc có thể du thuyền trên sông Châu Giang ngắm cảnh và thư giãn.
Trung tâm bán buôn hàng thời trang lớn nhất Quảng Châu nơi mà tất các các shop bán buôn bán lẻ ở ViệtNamđều đến đây lấy hàng. Điểm đầu tiên là chợ 13 (chợ bán buôn quần áo nữ chợ này chỉ họp buổi sáng). 12h đoàn đi ăn trưa sau đó HDV đưa đoàn đến chợ Lưu niệm, chợ Đồ chơi và chợ Trang sức. 18h đoàn về khách sạn ăn tối và thăm quan phố đi bộ sầm uất và nổi tiếng nhất Quảng Châu là Beijing Lu hoặc Shangxia Lu.


Quảng Châu - Thiên đường mua sắm

*NGÀY 4: DU LỊCH QUẢNG CHÂU: CHỢ ĐIỆN TỬ – CHỢ PHỤ TÙNG OTO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Để tiết kiệm cho quý khách thì chúng tôi sẽ bố trí 1 phòng để đồ và hàng lý cho quý khách sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng rồi đi ăn sáng. Sau khi ăn sáng HDV đưa đoàn đến Trung tâm hàng điện tử, điện máy lớn nhất Quảng Châu và được mệnh danh là “Thiên đường hàng điện tử giá rẻ” tại đây quý khách có thể chọn cho mình những món hàng yêu thích như: Máy ảnh, máy quay phim, laptop, màn hình LCD, USB, bộ đàm dàn âm thanh… Ở đây có cả đồ mới và cũ, quý khách có thể thỏa thích ngắm nhìn, mua. Nếu quý khách là người nếu quý khách là người có năng khiếu về kinh doanh hãy chọn cho mình những mặt hàng có thể bán được tại ViệtNamvới số tiền lợi nhuận có thể bù đắp lại chuyến đi. 12h đoàn đi ăn trưa sau đó HDV đưa quý khách chợ bán buôn phụ tùng oto, nơi đây có đầy đủ các loại phụ tùng và đồ chơi của các nhãn hiệu xe đang thịnh hành tại ViệtNam. 18h đoàn về khách sạn HDV sẽ dẫn quý khách đến nơi vận chuyển hàng nếu có, sau đó đoàn đi ăn tối. 21h đoàn tập chung lên xe về Hữu Nghị Quan – ngủ đêm trên xe.

Thành phố Quảng Châu - Kinh Đô mua sắm

*NGÀY 5: HỮU NGHỊ QUAN – HÀ NỘI*
08h xe đến cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh xong đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội theo địa chỉ quý khách yêu cầu kết thúc chương trình, chia tay đoàn._ Ngoài ra nếu quý khách không đi theo tour:_
_Chúng tôi có chương trình Open tour 2 khách cũng khởi hành giá từ 4.980.000 VNĐ/ khách_
_Dịch vu Làm visa cho Quí khác đi Quảng Châu và Làm Visa đi Trung Quốc với giá từ 55$_
_Đặt phòng khách sạn từ 3 đến 5 sao ở Quảng Châu, Trung Quốc_
_Bán vé máy bay, vé xe bus đi Quảng Châu giá rẻ nhất VN_
_Cho thuê phiên dịch tại Quảng Châu_
_Dịch vụ đón tiễn, sân bay, cho thuê xe du lịch từ 4 đến 45 chỗ tại Quảng Châu_

----------


## dichudu



----------

